# OS X Server



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not sure if this is in the right section, so do move if required (i thought the Pro area might be best suited for a Server type question).. 

Does OS X server have the ability to act as a terminal server? (I come from a Windows Sys admin background so do forgive the terminology)

Can you setup the server like a Windows Server (<2000) which allows two simultaneous remote desktop type connections for "Administration", rather than a full blown (pay per license CAL) Terminal server?

If yes, what platforms is there a remote type client for?

Thanks!

BReligion


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

You can do a VNC style connection into it (built-in feature of the OS) for remote desktop control. It does not, however, work like a terminal server in the fact that each user doesn't get their own desktop, etc. You only get the ability to control the "desktop" as you would if you were sitting in front of it. No licensing required and no restrictions on number of users that are able to connect, etc (unlike Terminal Server). Works over standard VNC and/or the built in OSX "screen sharing" client (supporting sharing over ssh for more security and sending and receiving clipboard contents).

You can connect to it with any platform that has a vnc client (OSX, windows, *nix, iOS, etc).

Hope this helps.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the response..
Yea, i know about VNC, i've used different variations of it over the years.

i was hoping on the "Sever" version of OSX there would be some form of administrative control (similar to a Wn2X server) so at least two people could be connected.. or even one remote + one at console on individual sessions (more then just a remote control).

BReligjion


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope no such luck ... but ... there's no restrictions on how many connect via a shell (command line) and you can do the majority of things right in the command line.

Just curious, but why would you want 2 different admins changing 2 different things on the server at the same time? In any dept I've ever setup or worked in that was a no-no even if it was possible.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I actually haven't used it (so this is something you'll have to explore yourself) but OSX Server comes with tools you can load on an OSX client machine to administer the server. You may well be able to functionally do what you want with admin access via those tools.

I have easy local access to the Server so don't really need to use them.

Similarly, you can log into an admin or non-admin account on OSX Server remotely (as others have mentioned) via Screen Sharing ... you are given the same login/password screen you would see normally, and enter whatever appropriate account credentials there.

You can control the mouse/KB on the shared screen just as the locally connected user can, and it seems to hand off seamlessly so again although I haven't tried to simultaneously control the server, I would not be surprised if it worked fine.

The above might not directly address your question, but I thought I'd throw them out there anyway. There is plenty of good support documents for OSX Server, your questions may best be answered by exploring those. Find them at Apple - Mac OS X Server Snow Leopard - Resources - Documentation

The documentation is comprehensive and (not surprisingly) relatively easy to understand, and address issues those more familiar with other Server OS's might need to know. They are long, however, and I print out the ones I need to refer to most.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

I do use the server tools all the time and I didn't even think of that ... it would allow access to as many admins as you want to change any configuration available within those tools (which is pretty much everything you would need on a regular basis).


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Having each administrator connect to the server using Server Admin and Workgroup Manager from their own systems is the way to go - you can delegate administrative privileges (i.e. a new admin can only monitor the file sharing services, and reset passwords) and have multiple admins changing settings at the same time.


----------

